
Using chemistry to unlock the difference between cold- and hot-brew coffee - andrewl
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-chemistry-difference-cold-hot-brew-coffee.html
======
oarabbus_
I don't care how hyped cold brew gets, nothing beats a hot cup of coffee. And
now they're saying hot coffee has more antioxidants? Made my day.

~~~
fouc
The selling point of cold brew is that it is less bitter tasting. Which means
it's not a surprise when there's less tannins/antioxidants in the liquid.

~~~
derision
It's a bit surprising to me, because I assumed the difference was merely due
to temperature (try to drink soda at the same temperature as a hot cup of a
coffee, I guarantee you won't like it)

~~~
pacamara619
Coffee is actually not supposed to be bitter and has more aromatic compounds
than wine. The bitterness in commodity coffee comes from overroasting and
overextraction.

[https://sca.coffee](https://sca.coffee)

------
dnh44
I keep meaning to try and make coffee or tea with deionised water. Surely it
should be able to extract more flavour.

~~~
pacamara619
Make sure to check the Specialty Coffee Association of America's Water Quality
Guide first. In there they explain what the differences between waters with
different TDS levels are for coffee brewing and its taste. They also used
destilled and deionized water.

~~~
dnh44
Oh wow thanks for the tip.

------
anotheryou
I love the taste, but my body can't handle the caffeine dose

